# Just finished the fruit press.



## TXfanatic (Sep 2, 2013)

*Just finished the fruit press. Updated with after pics*

Here it is. 









We pressed 5 lbs of Riverbank grapes (with stems) and got a about a quart of juice

Is this normal for a SG when you press? 





It was plenty of fun and I found the weak spot in the press....The hardwood dowel that I used to secure the handle to the threaded rod broke. I do have a plan for the repair.

Thanks Steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 2, 2013)

WOW that is beautiful! Nice job.  The slats look to be spaced a bit apart from each other. Just keep it lined on the inside with a sheet of fiberglass widow screen and you'll be fine, keeping out larger parts of fruit that try to squeeze out from them.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice work. It look store bought!

As far as your SG measurement, I would add table sugar in small amounts to get it up to at least 1.085 (or 85 on your hydrometer)
With the sugar a little low I suspect your acid is high and PH are out as well.

Do you have access to a PH meter?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 2, 2013)

She's purty.


----------



## DaveL (Sep 2, 2013)

How did you secure your cross beam on top? Screws as the legs are done or wood dowels?
Also where does it drain from the table?
Very nice looking do you have a nut or two hidden in the top beam for the all thread to screw through?


----------



## DaveL (Sep 2, 2013)

What type of grape?
How long did you leave it on the skins before pressing?


----------



## TXfanatic (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the compliments! 

Runningwolf, I was thinking they were a bit far apart. My plan was to use a fruit bag, now I'll look for the window screen Thanks for the tip!!!

LoveTheWine, I do not have a PH tester (yet) do you have one in mind that is very reasonable in price? 

DaveL, The top bar is just as you see it. When I was pressing the grapes today I was waiting for either the top bar or the table to break. So far so good. I do think that I will screw the top bar to the side posts and hide the screws with dowels. The drain hole was drilled prior to use. I did have it loaded with the grapes when I noticed that I didn't drill the hole yet. There is one nut hiding inside the top bar. I am planning on adding another to add stability to the rod. 
We picked the grapes (i don't know the exact type) and washed them then pressed them. Why do you ask how long did I leave them on the skins? 

Thanks Steve


----------



## LoveTheWine (Sep 3, 2013)

TXfanatic said:


> Thank you all for the compliments!
> 
> LoveTheWine, I do not have a PH tester (yet) do you have one in mind that is very reasonable in price?
> 
> Thanks Steve



I have this one
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Digital-pH-T...114?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bb789a92

It works great for me as I also didn't want to spend to much on one for the time being. 
There are links in the tutorials on how to test for PH and total acid using just a PH tester.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 3, 2013)

Very nice job on the press !!
You really did a great job - now we need some before and after pictures -LOL


----------



## DaveL (Sep 3, 2013)

TXfanatic said:


> Thank you all for the compliments!
> 
> Runningwolf, I was thinking they were a bit far apart. My plan was to use a fruit bag, now I'll look for the window screen Thanks for the tip!!!
> 
> ...



I have only just started my wine from grapes experience so I may ask dumb questions but it is my understanding that usually red wine is left on the skins for several days to allow for the tannins and color to deepen. 
In other words first step, crusher desteming. Let sit on skins for 1 -7 days. Then press off of skins. I am unclear at what point you pitch the yeast or adjust acid and sg if needed but I think this all varies.


----------



## TXfanatic (Sep 3, 2013)

LoveTheWine, Thanks for the link! It's just the right price too!

DaveL, I am fairly new to wine making from grapes. The first and only batch was a year ago and we froze/bagged them and fermented with the skins. Is your understanding that i can crush them and put the stems,skins right back into the juice for a while and get more out them? I could probably do this using the fridge in the shop. (to keep it from fermenting wild) 

Vacuumpumpman,
Here's your pic request
The handle that didn't handle the stress




The solution to the failed handle







And making it look good again




Thanks Steve


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 3, 2013)

I wanted to see the press in action !!

With
Grape juice flowing thru it all !
I am glad you were able to get your handle all straightened out


----------



## DaveL (Sep 3, 2013)

Not the stems but the skins yes. Actually the crusher and the press are two different pieces of equipment but I believe you can use the press to do both. 
So your top beam is just glued?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh3T65pA2Tw[/ame]


----------



## LoveTheWine (Sep 3, 2013)

TXfanatic said:


> LoveTheWine, Thanks for the link! It's just the right price too!




your welcome

Do yourself a huge favor.
Before you ever start a large batch from grapes or anything else, do some google searches and search the forum to read up on what you plan to make.

Last year I started up wine making again after a few years off.
After my batches began fermentation this website was discovered. 
I found out there are a lot of little tricks to get much better wine.


----------



## TXfanatic (Sep 3, 2013)

DaveL yes I did use it for both. For now the top bar is only glued. I need to buy a better drill bit before I drill the holes for the screws. The POS i used on the legs went into the trash.

LoveTheWine, Thanks for the suggestion on searching. Believe me I search, late last year when my wife and I aquired several pails of grapes, I spent more time here searching than talking to her. She often looked like this >  lol

With each batch and search I learn something new

Thanks Steve


----------

